# sim, assim ...



## marunguis

Oi gente bonitinha ¡¡

Hoje tenho uma pergunta essencial ..

Na língua falada  : "sim" ou "assim" se pronuncia a "m" afinal ?

Obrigada ¡

maru


----------



## Chriszinho85

Oi Marunguis! Nesses casos, o "m" não é pronunciado como consoante. Funciona como sinal de nasalização. Segundo meu livro de gramática, a letra "m," quando estiver em final de sílaba ou palavra, nasaliza a vogal precedente. Alguns exemplos: _falam, samba, bom_, _simples

_A mesma coisa acontece com a letra "n."  Alguns exemplos: _pensar, canta, onze._ O meu livro de gramática diz que o "n" em final de palavra pode ser pronunciado como consoante ou pode nasalizar a vogal precedente dependendo da palavra. Exemplos: _ípsilon, hífen, côlon  _(O meu livro não indica em quais desses exemplos o "n" é pronunciado como consoante). Alguém mais pode ajudar com esses exemplos?

Chris


----------



## Leandro

Olá, nós sempre pronuncianos o "m" ou o "n", porém não é como o som do inglês. Como foi dito acima, é um som nasal, como o som do "m" e do "n" francês. 

A não ser que ele venha antes de vogal: noite, nariz, ..... 

Geralmente não juntamos o "m" ou o "n" final com a próxima palavra. Quando juntamos (apenas "em" ou "im") o som pode virar ou não "nh": (você escolhe)
Bem alto = _benhalto _ou _bem alto_
Sim eu sei = _sinheu sei _ou _sim eu sei_


O "m" de _simpático _tem o mesmo som que _sim_.


----------



## Outsider

Como vê, Marungis, é discutível se se pronuncia ou não. Para algumas pessoas (como eu) é apenas um sinal de nasalização, mas outras juram que o pronunciam. 
Uma coisa é certa: não é como em espanhol. Se se pronuncia, é muito ao de leve. O seu principal valor é nasalizar a vogal anterior.

P.S. E _nunca_ faz ligação com a palavra seguinte, quando esta começa por vogal. A cantora canadiana Nelly, que é de ascendência portuguesa, fez uma canção para o último mundial europeu. Quando eu a ouvia, parecia que ela cantava _"Como uma força que ninguém pode parar"_, mas depois descobri que não! Ela queria cantar _"*Com* uma força que ninguém pode parar"_, mas estava a pronunciar o _m_!


----------



## marunguis

sim , entendo bem..é que no espanhol , não temos palavras assim, nós sempre pronunciamos todas as letras duma palavra .... 
bom, otimo amigos ¡¡ muito obrigada pela ajuda ¡

tchau ¡


----------



## Tomby

Prezada Marunguis, eu tinha o mesmo problema com as palavras acabadas com um "m" que normalmente precisa do uso da nasalização portuguesa. 
Um brasileiro (do Rio Grande do Sul) que falava sem sotaque nenhum o castelhano e o catalão disse-me que devia pronunciar ditas palavras como si acabassem com um "ñ" espanhol. Por exemplo "assim" = [asiIÑ]. Outro exemplo, os castelhanos pronunciam a palavra "ninguém" como [ninguéM], segundo esta "regra" o som mais próximo é pronunciar [ningueIÑ]. Lembra-te, "m" final português quase igual a "íñ" espanhol com "i" acentuado. 
Espero que te sirva. Para mim e uma grande ajuda.


----------



## luis masci

marunguis said:
			
		

> sim , entendo bem..é que no espanhol , não temos palavras assim, nós sempre pronunciamos todas as letras duma palavra ....


 Eu não estaría tão seguro como você, Marunguis. 
 Podería dizer se que depende da região; no Chile as terminaçãos “ado/ada” são trocadas por “ao/aa”, por exemplo “pescado salado” é pronunciado como “pescao salao”, o mesmo passa em algumas regiãos de Espanha onde por exemplo a palavra “bailadora” é mudada por “bailaora”. 
Asim que nós também temos o nosso.


----------



## Tomby

Tem razão Luís Masci. É uma vergonha que os locutores de rádio e TV não pronunciem o "d" intervocálico. Por exemplo: "_La Presidenta de Chile ha invit*ao* a una cena a ...._" em vez de dizer "_La Presidenta de Chile ha invit*ado* a una cena __a ..._.". Em Espanha a região que mais respeita este fenómeno linguístico é a Catalunha.


----------



## luis masci

Bom Tomba, podería dizer se que é uma vergonha....ou não. 
Tudo depende do ponto de vista.
Aquí no Argentina nenguém locutor faze distinção entre “s-c-z” nem entre “v-b”. 
Os locutores são o reflexo da região onde pertenecem e em definitiva uma muestra de como fala sua gente.


----------



## marunguis

sim luis , entendo o que você quer dizer, na verdade não tinha pensado em isso. 
tombatolssals , é uma grande ajuda isso ¡ ja tive practicando ¡¡

obrigada demais ¡

tchau


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:
			
		

> Um brasileiro (do Rio Grande do Sul) que falava sem sotaque nenhum o castelhano e o catalão disse-me que devia pronunciar ditas palavras como si acabassem com um "ñ" espanhol. Por exemplo "assim" = [asiIÑ]. Outro exemplo, os castelhanos pronunciam a palavra "ninguém" como [ninguéM], segundo esta "regra" o som mais próximo é pronunciar [ningueIÑ]. Lembra-te, "m" final português quase igual a "íñ" espanhol com "i" acentuado.
> Espero que te sirva. Para mim e uma grande ajuda.


As terminações _-am_ e _-em_ são especiais. Além de haver nasalização da vogal, também se forma um ditongo. O _-am_ final pronuncia-se como _-ão_, e o _-em_ como uma espécie de _-~ei_, se é que me entendem. É melhor pensar nelas como dígrafos. Enquanto não acertam com as vogais nasais, sugiro esta mnemónica _aproximada_:

_-am_ final = _au_;
_-em_ final = _ei_.

Vejam também a explicação aqui.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Leandro said:
			
		

> Geralmente não juntamos o "m" ou o "n" final com a próxima palavra. Quando juntamos (apenas "em" ou "im") o som pode virar ou não "nh": (você escolhe)
> Bem alto = _benhalto _ou _bem alto_
> Sim eu sei = _sinheu sei _ou _sim eu sei_


I don't know if I'm understanding correctly. So you're saying that in those cases some people actually pronounce the "m" by closing their lips to make the "m" sound without nasalizing the vowel? So would they pronounce your examples as if they were written like this: "bê malto" and "si meu sei." Is that right?


----------



## Tomby

Obrigado Outsider. A pronúncia portuguesa para os espanhóis é mais difícil do que a escrita. 
Por exemplo, uma pessoa espanhola não nascida na Catalunha pode escrever correctamente o catalão e depois de viver quarenta anos em dita região, pode dizer “_el sòl i el sol_”, [em portugués “o solo (chão) e o sol”] sem distinguir os “o” pronunciando-os como o primeiro “o” do “Antônio” brasileiro quando a pronuncia certa é “_sòl_” como “nós” (português) e “_sol_” como o “ô” do “Antônio. 
Um português nunca cometeria este erro fonético.
A nasalização portuguesa, para mim, é uma das coisas mais difíceis que existem.


----------



## Leandro

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm understanding correctly. So you're saying that in those cases some people actually pronounce the "m" by closing their lips to make the "m" sound without nasalizing the vowel? So would they pronounce your examples as if they were written like this: "bê malto" and "si meu sei." Is that right?


Chriszinho85, not "bê malto" a and "si meu sei". It changes into the portuguese "nh" sound sometimes, or the spanish "ñ".

It's the same "nh" sound as in "minha", "manhã"....

Only with "em" and "im":
"Bem alto" = "Beinhalto"/"Beiñalto" or "Beim alto" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)
"Sim eu sei" = "Sinheu sei"/"Siñeu sei" or "Sì eu sei" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)
"Também o sol saiu!" = "Tambéinhu sol saiu"/"Tambéiñu sol saiu" or "Tambéim u sóu saiu" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)

What Tombatossals said above is true. The nasal "m" (_im _and _em_) in the end of the words sounds like the spanish "ñ".

Sim = siñ
Assim = assiñ
Ninguém = ninguéiñ
Bem = béiñ


----------



## Outsider

Leandro, many Brazilians pronounce _nh_ as a nasal glide, which would agree with your description that _bem alto_ is pronounced as _benhalto_. However, that's not the sound of the Spanish _ñ_, which is a palatal nasal.


----------



## Leandro

Outsider said:
			
		

> Leandro, many Brazilians pronounce _nh_ as a nasal glide, which would agree with your description that _bem alto_ is pronounced as _benhalto_. However, that's not the sound of the Spanish _ñ_, which is a palatal nasal.



Thanks for the information Oustider. I've always thought that the portuguese "nh" was the same as the spanish "ñ" and the french "gn"...


----------



## Outsider

It depends on the accent.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks for clearing that up Leandro.   Now I understand. I was confused because "beinhalto and bem alto" sounded the same to me. I thought that the Portuguese _nh_, as Outsider mentioned, is always pronounced as a nasal glide. Whereas the Spanish _ñ_ is pronounced with the middle part of the tongue touching the roof of the mouth. I guess I hadn't noticed that some people also pronounce _nh_ just like the Spanish _ñ._


----------



## João Getz

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Thanks for clearing that up Leandro.  Now I understand. I was confused because "beinhalto and bem alto" sounded the same to me. I thought that the Portuguese _nh_, as Outsider mentioned, is always pronounced as a nasal glide. Whereas the Spanish _ñ_ is pronounced with the middle part of the tongue touching the roof of the mouth. I guess I hadn't noticed that some people also pronounce _nh_ just like the Spanish _ñ._


 
Do you know that Italian specialty called GNOCHI? Well, this is the best analogy I could find to explain the portuguese "nh" to you.


----------



## Makumbera

Só no Nordeste, Brasília e Minas gerais o NH é pronunciado como glide nasal, na maioria dos outros estados ele é pronunciado da mesma forma do Ñ espanhol...

Portanto não é a maioria, Outsider...

Temos que considerar que o Português na região Nordeste e em Minas Gerais sofre uma evolução muito diferente da do resto do país em TODOS os sentidos...


----------



## ronanpoirier

Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul também é um glide nasal... mas eu ainda acho que é o som do ng inglês... Porque um guri e eu o trato pelo seu sobrenome, que é Finger. O normal para nós seria pronunciar algo como "fi~gâr" mas se eu pronuncio o nome como "finhâr" soa praticamente igual, exceto pelo som do g estar mais suave. E soa extremamente parecido com o som de ng que eu conheço...


----------



## Makumbera

Leandro, já ia me esquecendo...

Você é carioca mesmo?
Porque nós cariocas e mineiros pronunciamos as palavras "sim" e "assim" nasalizando a vogal "i"...

Desculpe, mas a sua transcrição fonética está totalmente imprecisa...
Melhor descrição fonética:

Sĩ
Acĩ

NÃO é íñ (i oral mais n palatizado), é ĩ!


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Aqui no Rio Grande do Sul também é um glide nasal... mas eu ainda acho que é o som do ng inglês... Porque um guri e eu o trato pelo seu sobrenome, que é Finger. O normal para nós seria pronunciar algo como "fi~gâr" mas se eu pronuncio o nome como "finhâr" soa praticamente igual, exceto pelo som do g estar mais suave. E soa extremamente parecido com o som de ng que eu conheço...


Quando eu comecei a falar inglês, também usava o "nh" como aproximação do "ng", mas com o tempo acabei por perceber que não é a mesma coisa. O "ng" pronuncia-se com a língua mais levantada no fundo da boca.

Mas acho que são de facto sons bastante parecidos, e é só com a prática que se dá com o jeito.


----------



## Makumbera

Uai...

Eu pronuncio o G de Finger como oclusiva velar sonora e não como um glide nasal ou velar nasal, estou errada?


----------



## Outsider

Na verdade, acho que "finger" tem os dois sons, ng + g (fing-ger). Mas "sing", por exemplo, só tem [ng] (não posso usar símbolos fonéticos).


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Leandro said:


> Chriszinho85, not "bê malto" a and "si meu sei". It changes into the portuguese "nh" sound sometimes, or the spanish "ñ".
> 
> It's the same "nh" sound as in "minha", "manhã"....
> 
> Only with "em" and "im":
> "Bem alto" = "Beinhalto"/"Beiñalto" or "Beim alto" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)
> "Sim eu sei" = "Sinheu sei"/"Siñeu sei" or "Sì eu sei" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)
> "Também o sol saiu!" = "Tambéinhu sol saiu"/"Tambéiñu sol saiu" or "Tambéim u sóu saiu" (Not the american "m", but Nasal)
> 
> What Tombatossals said above is true. The nasal "m" (_im _and _em_) in the end of the words sounds like the spanish "ñ".
> 
> Sim = siñ
> Assim = assiñ
> Ninguém = ninguéiñ
> Bem = béiñ


Lembrei-me de outra palavra: nenhum. 
Talvez, originariamente, tivessem sido duas palavras: nem um, que, devido à sua pronúncia, acababou ficando nenhum. O mesmo ocorre com o feminino nenhuma (nem + uma).


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Na verdade, acho que "finger" tem os dois sons, ng + g (fing-ger). Mas "sing", por exemplo, só tem [ng] (não posso usar símbolos fonéticos).



Hmm, em inglês a pronuncia de "finger", usando palavras portuguesas, tem um som mais como se fosse "fim"-"guer", dito sempre com duas vogais sem pauso.


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Lembrei-me de outra palavra: nenhum.
> Talvez, originariamente, tivessem sido duas palavras: nem um, que, devido à sua pronúncia, acababou ficando nenhum. O mesmo ocorre com o feminino nenhuma (nem + uma).




O priberam.pt diz:

nenhum

do Lat.  **necunu*
pron. indef.,  nem um;
nulo;
qualquer.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vin Raven said:


> O priberam.pt diz:
> 
> nenhum
> 
> do Lat.  **necunu*
> pron. indef.,  nem um;
> nulo;
> qualquer.


OK, Vin, mas não se escreve "nem um", mas "nenhum", apesar de que se existisse, teria a mesma pronúncia de nenhum, certo ?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Seria como no galego. "unha" (=uma) teve origem devido ao "um" que era nasal mais o "a". Dai ficou "unha". E soa exatamente como eu pronuncio a nossa "unha".


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> OK, Vin, mas não se escreve "nem um", mas "nenhum", apesar de que se existisse, teria a mesma pronúncia de nenhum, certo ?



_Nem _por isso, pode-se dizer _nem_-um _sem _nunca fazer o som nasal parado do _nh_. 
Eu não sei _bem _os termos _em _português, mas o _em _é um nasal aberto e o _nhu_ é um nasal fechado, a língua bate no céu da boca ao pé dos dentes quando se faz of som _nhu_, mas nunca toca _nem _no céu da boca _nem _perto dos dentes/lábios quando se faz of som _em_.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vin Raven said:


> _Nem _por isso, pode-se dizer _nem_-um _sem _nunca fazer o som nasal parado do _nh_.  concordo
> Eu não sei _bem _os termos _em _português, mas o _em _é um nasal aberto e o _nhu_ é um nasal fechado, a língua bate no céu da boca ao pé dos dentes quando se faz of som _nhu_, mas nunca toca _nem _no céu da boca _nem _perto dos dentes/lábios quando se faz of som _em_.



Permito-me discordar do teor do segundo parágrafo. Tanto em "armazém" como em nenhum, a minha língua se põe levantada, perto da garganta, e acho que não chega a encostar no céu da boca. Serão diferentes sotaques ? 
Eu só sei que não pronuncio _cariño_ da mesma maneira que carinho.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> OK, Vin, mas não se escreve "nem um", mas "nenhum", apesar de que se existisse, teria a mesma pronúncia de nenhum, certo ?


É conforme o sotaque. Em Portugal, "nenhum" não soa como "nem + um" (ainda que etimologicamente deva ser essa a origem da palavra). 
Para nós, _carinho_ e _cariño_ pronunciam-se da mesma maneira.



ronanpoirier said:


> Seria como no galego. "unha" (=uma) teve origem devido ao "um" que era nasal mais o "a". Dai ficou "unha". E soa exatamente como eu pronuncio a nossa "unha".


Tem a certeza? O "nh" galego não é igual ao nosso. É uma nasal velar, aquele [ng] de que se falou há pouco tempo.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Pois ééééééé!!!!!!!

Comparemos "menino" e "niño".

O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ". E esse não é o meu som do "nh"!

Como eu já disse antes, o meu "nh" é feito com o fundo da lingua, como se eu pronunciasse um "g" nasal... mas parece ser mais "apertado". A ponta da língua não toca definitivamente a parte posterior do céu da boca, como o som de "lh" tocaria.


----------



## Vin Raven

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Permito-me discordar do teor do segundo parágrafo. Tanto em "armazém" como em nenhum, a minha língua se põe levantada, perto da garganta, e acho que não chega a encostar no céu da boca. Serão diferentes sotaques ?



Tás a dizer que em vez de dizeres _nenhum _em português estás a dizer _neiium _num dialecto brasileiro? 
Em que região?



			
				Ricardo Tavares said:
			
		

> Eu só sei que não pronuncio _cariño_ da mesma maneira que carinho.



O meu espanhol é fraco, mas o som nh e o som ñ só se podem fazer tocando a lingua ao céu da boca perto dos dentes, é o som (IPA: /ɲ/).
Só em galego é que o nh é pronunciado (IPA: /ŋ/).

Mas ouvi dizer que há um dialecto brasileiro que perdeu o som completament e usa (ii) em vez de nh e ñ.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Comparemos "menino" e "niño".
> 
> O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ".


Não concordo!


----------



## Outsider

Vin Raven said:


> Mas ouvi dizer que há um dialecto brasileiro que perdeu o som completament e usa (ii) em vez de nh e ñ.


Parece-me que muitos brasileiros (a maioria?) pronunciam o "nh" como uma glide nasalizada, [j~]. Daí "nenhum" soar-lhes semelhante a "nem um".


----------



## Vin Raven

ronanpoirier said:


> Pois ééééééé!!!!!!!
> 
> Comparemos "menino" e "niño".
> 
> O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ". E esse não é o meu som do "nh"!



Em português e espanhol o som nh/ñ só existem quando assim são escritos.
Em que dialecto pronunciam um _n_ como se fosse um nh/ñ/ɲ/?



			
				ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Como eu já disse antes, o meu "nh" é feito com o fundo da lingua, como se eu pronunciasse um "g" nasal... mas parece ser mais "apertado". A ponta da língua não toca definitivamente a céu da boca, como o som de "lh" tocaria.



Se a língua não toca não estás a dizer nem o português/espanhol nh/ñ/ɲ/, nem o nh/ŋ/ galego. 

Estás a dizer (ii)?
Em que região?


----------



## jazyk

> O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ". E esse não é o meu som do "nh"!


Nem eu concordo. Muito estranho.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Nem eu concordo. Muito estranho.


Acho que as pessoas do Estado do Pará falam assim, tipo meñino. Sempre achei isso estranho nos paraenses...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que muitos brasileiros (a maioria?) pronunciam o "nh" como uma glide nasalizada, [j~]. Daí "nenhum" soar-lhes semelhante a "nem um".


Out, 
Como você pronuncia então "nenhum" e "nem + um" ??


----------



## Outsider

"Nem um" [nãj ~u] (ã: â nasal; ~u: u nasal; o j também é capaz de ser ligeiramente nasal)

"nenhum" [nîñ~u]

î representa uma vogal central específica do português europeu
ñ pronuncia-se como em espanhol


----------



## jazyk

Nossa, eu fico boiando quando vocês usam essas denominações fonológicas todas.

E olha que eu gosto de língua, hein, principalmente uma de vaca bem feitinha, não há nada melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> "Nem um" [nãj ~u] (ã: â nasal; ~u: u nasal; o j também é capaz de ser ligeiramente nasal)
> 
> "nenhum" [nîñ~u]
> 
> î representa uma vogal central específica do português europeu
> ñ pronuncia-se como em espanhol


Que pena !! não entendi bem. Acho que só escutando mesmo. Uma coisa me surpreendeu (outra vez): em nenhum, você fala a primeira sílaba como se a vogal fosse "i" e em "nem + um" você fala nem, como se a vogal fosse um ã (pensando em ~u). 
Interessante, pois eu falo as duas palavras usando o som da letra e, fechado (ê).
A sua pronúncia é de Lisboa ?


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Que pena !! não entendi bem. Acho que só escutando mesmo. Uma coisa me surpreendeu (outra vez): em nenhum, você fala a primeira sílaba como se a vogal fosse "i"


Não é um "i" (embora às vezes se pronuncie como "i", coloquialmente; eu próprio na prática provavelmente digo mais "niñum" que "nîñum"). Uso a notação com o cicumflexo "î", à falta de melhor, para representar uma vogal que lhe deve soar bem estranha, esta aqui.

Dizem que é parecida com uma vogal do russo ("bI", em cirílico), mas não tenho a certeza de que seja a mesma.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> e em "nem + um" você fala nem, como se a vogal fosse um ã (pensando em ~u).


Certo. Eu leio "nem um" como "nãe um", "quem" como "cãe", "bem" como "bãe", etc. (assim a explicação deve ficar mais clara).

Não sou de Lisboa, mas tenho uma pronúncia próxima da lisboeta, neste aspecto. (Em várias outras zonas de Portugal, o ditongo nasal final "-em" pronuncia-se mais como no Brasil.)


----------



## jazyk

Até que enfim uma coisa que eu entendi:



> Dizem que é parecida com uma vogal do russo ("bI", em cirílico), mas não tenho a certeza de que seja a mesma.


Concordo plenamente. É o i de _tia_ que pronunciam os portugueses, se não me falha a memória.


----------



## Outsider

Não, não, o "i" de "tia" é perfeitamente normal, igual ao brasileiro e de outras línguas românicas.

Este som só aparece em sílabas átonas.


----------



## Outsider

Experimentem escrever aqui a expressão "nenhum dia". Quer a "Amália" quer o "Eusébio" as pronunciam bem. Depois comparem com "nem um dia".


----------



## Vin Raven

Outsider said:


> Experimentem escrever aqui a expressão "nenhum dia". Quer a "Amália" quer o "Eusébio" as pronunciam bem. Depois comparem com "nem um dia".



Não sei se é só o meu computador, mas o som que esse programa faz é meio barulho mal compreensível.
Eu pus_ "e cuidado_ _lá, isso não é muito compreensível" _pra ver e saiu soms artificiais de todos os três programas.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Experimentem escrever aqui a expressão "nenhum dia". Quer a "Amália" quer o "Eusébio" as pronunciam bem. Depois comparem com "nem um dia".



Entendi. Obrigado. Realmente, falamos de forma diferente estas (e outras) palavras.


----------



## Alandria

Em São Paulo a maioria dos paulistas pronúnciam o NH como uma velar nasal igual aos galegos, mas aqui no espírito santo e em Minas ele costuma ser um glide nasal, é um som levemente diferente da velar nasal.


----------



## spielenschach

Claro que sim pois nasaliza a vogal que o precede [sí].


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> ronanpoirier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparemos "menino" e "niño".
> 
> O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não concordo!
Click to expand...

 

Eu acho que eu não fui claro. Estava falando do meu sotaque, óbvio. Mas, por exemplo, pelo que entendi, a minha pronúncia de "demônio" seria como um português pronunciaria "demonho"...


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Eu acho que eu não fui claro. Estava falando do meu sotaque, óbvio. Mas, por exemplo, pelo que entendi, a minha pronúncia de "demônio" seria como um português pronunciaria "demonho"...


Não sei. Como é que pronuncia "demônio"? "Demônio", "demoño" ou "demõio"?


----------



## Alandria

É que ele é gaúcho. Os gaúchos palatalizam o N quando está precedido de i ou E final. Tá aí o mistério de toda a discussão.

Aqui em vitória só palatalizamos o t e d precedido de "i" e "e" final. O "L" e o "N" nós não palatalizamos nunca. Mesmo na palavra "velho", nós capixabas falamos "vEliw", e não "VElhw".


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> Não sei. Como é que pronuncia "demônio"? "Demônio", "demoño" ou "demõio"?


Tu disseste que a tua pronúncia de "carinho" é igual a de "cariño". Então eu me baseei naquilo quando disse "pronúncia portuguesa de "demonho". Assim é como pronuncio "demônio". 



			
				Alandria said:
			
		

> É que ele é gaúcho. Os gaúchos palatalizam o N quando está precedido de i ou E final. Tá aí o mistério de toda a discussão.


Obrigado pela informação. Não sabia que isso era coisa nossa. 

E curioso não palatizares até mesmo o "lh". Para nós aqui é o contrário: Julio e julho soam ambos como "julho".


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:


> Pois ééééééé!!!!!!!
> 
> Comparemos "menino" e "niño".
> 
> O primeiro "n" de "menino" soa exatamente como "ñ". E esse não é o meu som do "nh"!
> 
> Como eu já disse antes, o meu "nh" é feito com o fundo da lingua, como se eu pronunciasse um "g" nasal... mas parece ser mais "apertado". A ponta da língua não toca definitivamente a parte posterior do céu da boca, como o som de "lh" tocaria.


Agora entendi.

Mas não serás então dos muitos brasileiros que pronunciam "sonho" como "sõio"?


----------



## ronanpoirier

Talvez eu seja  A vogal precedente é definitivamente nasalizada!

E meu primo "catarino" que está aqui do meu lado pronuncia como eu. E olha que o sotaque dele é mais influenciado pelo portuguÊs (açoriano) do que o meu.  Mas nós falamos cantando... o que é charmoso hahahaha


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Agora entendi.
> 
> Mas não serás então dos muitos brasileiros que pronunciam "sonho" como "sõio"?



Ele eu não sei, mas eu sim.
falo "sõỹw"

Não posso falar pelos gaúchos, mas a maioria dos paulistas pronunciam sonho como "soỹw", não nasalizam o "o".

Gostaria de deixar claro que "sõỹw" é diferente de "soỹw".


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Não posso falar pelos gaúchos, mas a maioria dos paulistas pronunciam sonho como "songw", tipo os galegos, percebe?


Entendo o que quer dizer, mas note que em galego a palavra se escreve "soño", e pronuncia-se com o "ñ" espanhol.

P.S. Bem-vinda ao fórum, Alandria.


----------



## Alandria

Modifiquei meu post, agora está nos trilhos. 
na verdade o anterior não estava errado, mas como existe uma semivogal antes dessa vogal, fica melhor transcrever "soỹw", já que o som do "Ing" na verdade é um "ĩ", acabei de me lembrar que o "i" fica próximo ao véu palatino e é impossível pronunciar essa vogal com a nasal velar sem que haja pelo menos cerca de total nasalização da vogal. Desculpe o engano.

Obrigada, Outside!


----------



## Outsider

Já o reli. Afinal, não era bem como eu pensava.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> o som do "Ing" na verdade é um "i~", acabei de me lembrar que o "i" fica próximo ao véu palatino e é impossível pronunciar essa vogal com a nasal velar sem que haja pelo menos cerca de total nasalização da vogal.


Curioso. O "-ing" do inglês não me soa igual ao nosso "-im"!


----------



## Alandria

Mas de qualquer forma, notamos que pelo menos boa parte da vogal i é nasalizada nesse caso do inglês, não acha? Pelo menos é o que soa aos meus ouvidos.

No gerúndio "singing", por exemplo, o segundo I é completamente nasal.


----------



## Outsider

Diz-se que todas as vogais são sempre um pouco nasais antes de consoantes nasais. Mas os meus ouvidos não conseguem dar por isso.


----------



## spielenschach

Alandria deu agora o exemplo de ing em Inglês. Ora experimenta
nossa
e bingo:
como o som dos 2 nês é diferente - 
nossa [nósá]
bingo [bígu]
alliás o in em bingo soa como em inglês
*bingo [*'bINgE§*] .apenas um pouco mais acentuada *


----------



## spielenschach

_Experimentar_
_nossa_
_e bingo:_
_ver como o som dos 2 nês é diferente - _
_nossa [nósá]_
_bingo [_bígu_]_
_alliás o in em bingo soa como em inglês_
_[bingo [_'bINgE§]_]... _


----------



## Leandro

Outsider said:


> Curioso. O "-ing" do inglês não me soa igual ao nosso "-im"!



Pela tabela de símbolos fonéticos, eles não são os mesmos não:

Inglês -> in - *iŋ
*Português -> in/im - *ĩ

*Aliás, em português não temos o som *ŋ*, apenas o *ɲ *(nosso nh) e o *ĩ *(sons nasais - im, in, ím, ín).


----------



## spielenschach

Inglês -> in - *iŋ
*Português -> in/im - *ĩ
É preciso levar em conta que em inglês a sílaba é ing mas, mentalmente passa pelo in [í], isto apenas para melhor compreensão porque os  ingleses não nasalam o i: 
infusion [In'fju:Zn]
Bom Ano!
*


----------



## Outsider

Leandro said:


> Aliás, em português não temos o som [ng], apenas o [ñ] (nosso nh) e o [i~] (sons nasais - im, in, ím, ín).
> 
> [reescrito por causa dos símbolos fonéticos, que o meu computador engole]


Existe em alguns dialectos (norte de Portugal; alguns nortenhos de facto pronunciam "sim" como "sing"), mas não existe no padrão brasileiro nem no português.


----------



## Alandria

Bem, eu sou da opinião de que é impossível falar "ing" sem nasalizar pelo menos boa parte do I, coloquei a palavra "sing" no gerador de fala do windows que é baseado no inglês norte americano e sai claramente o som do "i" levemente nasal, mas não completamente. Isso acontece porque a vogal "i" e "u" estão bem próximas ao véu palatino.

Ouçam essa reportagem sobre pump em curitiba.

A menina Carol Menezes:   youtube.com/watch?v=PIcYfz1jWuk

quando vai falar "antes" e "grande" *não* nasaliza o "a", notem. Ela faz uma espécie de Schwa e depois pronuncia de leve a velar nasal, o que resulta em [əŋtʃjs], /aNtSjs/, e não [ãtʃjs] como é comum na maior parte do país. Notem também que a reporter fala "há seis Ânos" sem qualquer nasalização da vogal "a", e há um rapaz chamado André Sato que fala claramente "assim", mas com uma pronúncia bem mais próxima de "/asiN/, notem!! Essas pronúncias são correntes no português do sul do Brasil, que muitas vezes chegam a ser as menos nasais de toda a língua portuguesa!!

N: velar nasal


----------



## Leandro

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Acho que as pessoas do Estado do Pará falam assim, tipo meñino. Sempre achei isso estranho nos paraenses...



Concordo com você, já ouvi muito no Pará as pessoas falarem "meñino", porém cabe lembrar que o som "ñ" não é o mesmo que o "nh". São fonemas e, portanto, sons diferentes. No Pará fala-se muito "meñino" e não "menhino".

Espanhol: Mañana 
Português: Manhã

_ñ_ is a palatal nasal sound.
_nh is _a nasal glide sound.


----------



## Alandria

No Pará e em várias regiões do sul do Brasil ainda se pronuncia como palatal nasal, e não um glide nasal. Além disso, a pronúncia de locutores e radialistas de todo o Brasil ainda tende a ser palatal e não um glide nasal, mas o glide nasal é majoritário no Brasil.

Ao que podemos levar a crer, o nosso amigo Ronanporier confirma que no RS há a palatalização do N após "I" e "E" finais.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Leandro said:


> Concordo com você, já ouvi muito no Pará as pessoas falarem "meñino", porém cabe lembrar que o som "ñ" não é o mesmo que o "nh". São fonemas e, portanto, sons diferentes. No Pará fala-se muito "meñino" e não "menhino".
> 
> Espanhol: Mañana
> Português: Manhã
> 
> _ñ_ is a palatal nasal sound.
> _nh is _a nasal glide sound.


Foi isso mesmo o que eu quis dizer, contrariando o Outsider (de Portugal), pois para mim "nh" se pronuncia diferente de "ñ".


----------



## kurumin

Leandro said:


> Concordo com você, já ouvi muito no Pará as pessoas falarem "meñino", porém cabe lembrar que o som "ñ" não é o mesmo que o "nh". São fonemas e, portanto, sons diferentes. No Pará fala-se muito "meñino" e não "menhino".
> 
> Espanhol: Mañana
> Português: Manhã
> 
> _ñ_ is a palatal nasal sound.
> _nh is _a nasal glide sound.


 
Aqui em Salvador, umas pessoas pronunciam N+I como ÑI:

menino [mi~'ñi~nw]
animal [ãñi'maw]

(mas menininho é sempre [mini'nij~w])

Mas, NH é sempre J~  [glide nasal].

(A PALAVRA MAINHA [mã'i~j~a] tem três nasais: A NASAL, I NASAL e o GLIDE NASAL [nh])


----------



## kurumin

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Foi isso mesmo o que eu quis dizer, contrariando o Outsider (de Portugal), pois para mim "nh" se pronuncia diferente de "ñ".


 
Júnio / junho
Eu não pronuncio do mesmo jeito  Zu~yw / Zu~j~w
mas os do Pará pronunciam sim: Zuñw


> ''A grafia que a indica, o dígrafo <nh >, é recurso gráfico tomado emprestado da grafia francesa e começa a ser adotado em documentos portugueses na segunda metade do século XIII, primeiro em documentos da chancelaria Real. [...] Ocorrem as três grafias para um mesmo vocábulo: _vi~o, vinho, vi~ho_. Essa grafia variável informa sobre a possível indecisão do escriba medieval diante das possibilidades gráficas que conhecia e também sobre a possibilidade de conviverem então uma realização com consoante palatal e outra sem, variação que na atualidade também se verifica na fala - [vi~u] ~ [vi~ñu], por exemplo''


 
_Rosa Mattos E Silva. O Português arcaico - fonologia._
_Universidade Federal da Bahia_


----------



## Outsider

> A grafia que a indica, o dígrafo <nh >, é recurso gráfico tomado emprestado da grafia francesa provençal/occitana


Em francês é "gn".


----------



## meencantesp

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que muitos brasileiros (a maioria?) pronunciam o "nh" como uma glide nasalizada, [j~]. Daí "nenhum" soar-lhes semelhante a "nem um".



A discussão feita neste tópico me deixa confuso. Analisando os dois sons que seriam possíveis para o “nh”, concluo com quase absoluta certeza que a minha pronúncia é feita com o som nasal palatal (este aqui). No entanto, a mim ainda me parecem iguais as pronúncias de “nenhum” e de “nem um”, assim como de “bem alto” e de uma hipotética forma “benhalto”. A minha pronúncia então é nasal palatal ou o quê? A forma chamada de “glide nasal” é bem distante da forma como eu pronuncio. A propósito, sobre ela, parece que, além de ser mais comum no Nordeste (“mâinha” como “mâiia”), é favorecida em certos contextos pelas pessoas em (quase) todo o país. Já vi gente aqui no RS que, embora não a use ao pronunciar “unha”, a usa ao pronunciar “manhã”. _Ao mesmo tempo, creio que vale dizer, a minha maneira, embora quase idêntica ao “ñ” castelhano, deste é, de uma forma bem sutil, diferente (que só aos ouvidos mais atentos é perceptível). Pronunciando “Espanha” e depois “España”, percebo que a língua, para pronunciar o “nh”, se move de uma forma um pouco diferente de como se move para pronunciar o “ñ”, embora a pronúncia, reitero, não seja a dita glide nasalizada._


----------

